# Happy Birthday Ultramag!...



## coleysmokinbbq (Dec 13, 2007)

...And Many Happy Returns of the Day!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





.


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday .....


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 13, 2007)

Happy birthday Ultramag, may your day be smokey and bright!


----------



## richtee (Dec 13, 2007)

Heya Ultra- Have a great day, and don't forget to ask all the girls for a BIRTHDAY KISS!   :{)


----------



## pescadero (Dec 13, 2007)

Ok, so today's the day.

Spoil yourself today.  You got it commin'.

Skip


----------



## jts70 (Dec 13, 2007)

Happy birthday UM!


----------



## ozark rt (Dec 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday my friend.


----------



## tonto1117 (Dec 13, 2007)

Chad, we hope you have a WUNNERFULL Birthday. We will tip one in your honor tonight
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










Happy Birthday,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Theresa ,Walt and UltraMaggie!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 13, 2007)

Happy birthday Ultramag!
Hope you have many, many more.


----------



## cman95 (Dec 13, 2007)

Happy happy Ultra!!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey, why wait? It's 5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## smokincowboy (Dec 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## monty (Dec 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Chad!

Spoil youself today, relax, and here's hoping you get to do the same many times over!

And thanks for all you do for the SMF Family.

Cheers!


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 13, 2007)

Happy B-day ya old fart, hope you can come out and play soon!!


----------



## vlap (Dec 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## meowey (Dec 13, 2007)

Many Smokey Returns of the Day!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## gofish (Dec 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday my OLD friend!


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday Ultra, and may it be your best yet!


----------



## chris_harper (Dec 14, 2007)

Happy birthday, Chad.


----------



## smoked (Dec 14, 2007)

happy bday chad......have a good one!


----------



## ultramag (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks for the Birthday wishes all.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Dec 15, 2007)

Happy Birthday. Enjoy your day.


----------



## smokyokie (Dec 17, 2007)

Belated wishes for a rilly, rilly, wunnerful birthday Maggie!


----------

